# Mark 2 Scrambler



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2011)

It's pretty clear that the WCA scramblers need to be replaced with a new system. tnoodle is the leading candidate for this, but it still hasn't been adopted. I decided to see if I could make something that is a more straightforward replacement. So:

Mark 2

A new tool to generate competition-style scrambles in your browser.
If you print the page directly to PDF, you get something like this.

Some features:

Completely browser-side Javascript. Everything stays on your computer, and it works offline.
Old WCA-style interface.
Simple UI for an arbitrary selection of rounds.
Prints each set of scrambles on a new page.
Markov random-state scrambles for 3x3x3 and Square-1 (from QBX and PPT).
Simpler Clock notation (from qqtimer).
(Relatively) reusable .js scramblers for WCA puzzles.

I'm interested in submitting this to the WCA to be approved as an official scrambler.
It has a few issues, mainly that it's a little slow for 3x3x3 and Square-1 scrambles. However, it gives you updates as it's generating, and it should finish in a reasonable time in a decent browser.

*Feedback?*
If you'd like to help, run the benchmark, and post the results here in a spoiler (along with specs like your OS and browser), like below.
Try to generate a Print Preview, and see if every scramble set fits on a page, properly formatted (like the example link at the top).
Tell me if anything goes wrong, and if you have any ideas why.

Mac OSX Lion, 2.3GHz, 8GB RAM, Google Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [6122ms, 21602ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [96ms, 4898ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [837ms, 4802ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2724ms, 3965ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1227ms, 1241ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 14ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [4528ms, 15480ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [30ms, 4391ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 4361ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [83ms, 4322ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [68ms, 4239ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 4171ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1759ms, 4151ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1759ms split, 4129ms total]
- Specific [209ms, 2392ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [209ms split, 2370ms total]
- Specific [15ms, 2183ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [15ms split, 2161ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 2168ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [21ms split, 2146ms total]
- Specific [289ms, 2147ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [289ms split, 2125ms total]
- Specific [17ms, 1858ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [17ms split, 1836ms total]
- Specific [240ms, 1841ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [240ms split, 1819ms total]
- Specific [13ms, 1601ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [13ms split, 1579ms total]
- Specific [63ms, 1588ms] 6. Generating move tables. [63ms split, 1566ms total]
- Specific [761ms, 1525ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [762ms split, 1503ms total]
- Specific [438ms, 764ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [437ms split, 741ms total]
- Specific [273ms, 326ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [273ms split, 304ms total]
- Specific [26ms, 53ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [26ms split, 31ms total]
- Specific [27ms, 27ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [358ms, 10952ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [63ms, 277ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [68ms, 214ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 146ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [59ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 23ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [195ms, 10594ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [42ms, 163ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 121ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 83ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 49ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [192ms, 10399ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [36ms, 149ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 113ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 51ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [209ms, 10207ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [64ms, 145ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [65ms, 81ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [16ms, 16ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [162ms, 9998ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [46ms, 115ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [52ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [197ms, 9836ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [37ms, 159ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 122ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 89ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 54ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [161ms, 9639ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [27ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 103ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 49ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [9354ms, 9478ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [3076ms, 6160ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [275ms, 3084ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [328ms, 2809ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1903ms, 2481ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 578ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 568ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [167ms, 558ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [76ms, 391ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 315ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 305ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [15ms, 293ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 278ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 268ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [81ms, 258ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [79ms, 177ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [15ms, 98ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [27ms, 83ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 56ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [9ms, 23ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 14ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [123ms, 124ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [15ms, 105ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 90ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [15ms, 74ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [21ms, 59ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1ms, 1ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



If you have generated official scrambles for a competition before (and please, only if you've had the experience of actually doing so):
- Would you use Mark 2 if it were approved as an official scrambler, and why?
- Name some things you like about it.
- Name some things you think it would need in order to be usable.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 27, 2011)

As said before for the Square-1 scrambler, it freezes up in firefox. Luckily for me though firefox caught it early


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2011)

This looks really spiffy, especially the graphics for Megaminx and Clock. Seems pretty useful too. Hopefully we can get someone else to look at the code a little closer, and then soon this can become the official scrambler.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 28, 2011)

Windows 7, 2.1 GHz, 4 GB RAM, Google Chrome (15?)
It took a little under 2 minutes, timed with a speedstack timer, to generate scrambles for every event. I just added one of each event, and didn't "adjust individual rounds". 
I love the interface, it's so clean and easy 

Great job, and I support this to be used officially in competitions, although I have not done any of the generating or scrambling for a competition before.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 28, 2011)

Im on my phone so it took a while to generate. I love the design. Thats all I can say until I get my computer.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 28, 2011)

this is awesome! I'm organizing a competition, so this would help a lot. Are these scrambles competition legal?

EDIT: I guess it's not official _yet_. I hope it will be.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2011)

Vista, 2.00GHz, 2GB RAM, Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [10118ms, 128076ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [3234ms, 8373ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1839ms, 5139ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2568ms, 3300ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [691ms, 732ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [41ms, 41ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [28549ms, 117958ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [112ms, 20949ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [78ms, 20837ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2606ms, 20759ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1017ms, 18153ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 17136ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2125ms, 17099ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [2126ms split, 16093ms total]
- Specific [1008ms, 14974ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1007ms split, 13967ms total]
- Specific [1006ms, 13966ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [1007ms split, 12960ms total]
- Specific [1010ms, 12960ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [1009ms split, 11953ms total]
- Specific [1465ms, 11950ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1466ms split, 10944ms total]
- Specific [1009ms, 10485ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [1008ms split, 9478ms total]
- Specific [1502ms, 9476ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1502ms split, 8470ms total]
- Specific [1006ms, 7974ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [1006ms split, 6968ms total]
- Specific [134ms, 6968ms] 6. Generating move tables. [134ms split, 5962ms total]
- Specific [1603ms, 6834ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1603ms split, 5828ms total]
- Specific [892ms, 5231ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [892ms split, 4225ms total]
- Specific [1326ms, 4339ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [1326ms split, 3333ms total]
- Specific [1007ms, 3013ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [1007ms split, 2007ms total]
- Specific [2006ms, 2006ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [1000ms split, 1000ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7509ms, 89409ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [1097ms, 6408ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1113ms, 5311ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1111ms, 4198ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1082ms, 3087ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2005ms, 2005ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7233ms, 81900ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [1046ms, 6191ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1051ms, 5145ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1032ms, 4094ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1059ms, 3062ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2003ms, 2003ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7373ms, 74667ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [1064ms, 6289ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1048ms, 5225ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1087ms, 4177ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1086ms, 3090ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2004ms, 2004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5382ms, 67294ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [1124ms, 4255ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1127ms, 3131ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2004ms, 2004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5301ms, 61912ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [1101ms, 4218ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1117ms, 3117ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2000ms, 2000ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7308ms, 56611ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [1046ms, 6247ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1070ms, 5201ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1061ms, 4131ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1067ms, 3070ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2003ms, 2003ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7201ms, 49303ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [1042ms, 6153ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1039ms, 5111ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1036ms, 4072ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1033ms, 3036ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2003ms, 2003ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [41822ms, 42102ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [14053ms, 37572ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [8273ms, 23519ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [7257ms, 15246ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [6552ms, 7989ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 1437ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 1409ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [402ms, 1383ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [195ms, 981ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [27ms, 786ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 759ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [37ms, 726ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [26ms, 689ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [25ms, 663ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [238ms, 638ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [178ms, 400ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [36ms, 222ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [64ms, 186ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [73ms, 122ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [21ms, 49ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [27ms, 28ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [275ms, 280ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [34ms, 240ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 206ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 172ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 125ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5ms, 5ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Print preview worked perfectly =D

I really like this new scramble generator. It just took a little while, about two minutes.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> this is awesome! I'm organizing a competition, so this would help a lot. Are these scrambles competition legal?
> 
> EDIT: I guess it's not official _yet_. I hope it will be.


 
Even if they were, the delegate generates the scrambles, not you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 28, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that WCA scrambles were done like this: Random state, solve, scramble is solution backwards. 

That would mean scrambles would be < or = to 20. 

Some of these scrambles are pretty long, like 23-25 moves long. Why?


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Even if they were, the delegate generates the scrambles, not you.


 
yeah I know. but still, it would be helpful-- helpful for the delegate


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 28, 2011)

Vista, 894MB RAM, 2.2GHz, Chrome 15:



Spoiler



- General [9738ms, 69186ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [2167ms, 8169ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1293ms, 6002ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1974ms, 4709ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1732ms, 2735ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1003ms, 1003ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [26761ms, 59448ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1148ms, 25617ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [15286ms, 24469ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [694ms, 9183ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [166ms, 8489ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 8323ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [3844ms, 8275ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [3845ms split, 8222ms total]
- Specific [299ms, 4431ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [298ms split, 4377ms total]
- Specific [56ms, 4132ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [57ms split, 4079ms total]
- Specific [45ms, 4076ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [45ms split, 4022ms total]
- Specific [710ms, 4031ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [710ms split, 3977ms total]
- Specific [44ms, 3321ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [44ms split, 3267ms total]
- Specific [480ms, 3277ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [479ms split, 3223ms total]
- Specific [41ms, 2797ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [42ms split, 2744ms total]
- Specific [113ms, 2756ms] 6. Generating move tables. [112ms split, 2702ms total]
- Specific [1384ms, 2643ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1385ms split, 2590ms total]
- Specific [812ms, 1259ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [812ms split, 1205ms total]
- Specific [339ms, 447ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [339ms split, 393ms total]
- Specific [49ms, 108ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [49ms split, 54ms total]
- Specific [59ms, 59ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [638ms, 32687ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [112ms, 514ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [117ms, 402ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [110ms, 285ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [118ms, 175ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [492ms, 32049ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [90ms, 391ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [87ms, 301ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [74ms, 214ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [85ms, 140ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [54ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [444ms, 31557ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [81ms, 366ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [74ms, 285ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 211ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [80ms, 135ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [467ms, 31113ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [117ms, 332ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [157ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [58ms, 58ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [365ms, 30646ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [97ms, 267ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [117ms, 170ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [523ms, 30281ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [73ms, 434ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [159ms, 361ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 202ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 129ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [386ms, 29758ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [62ms, 323ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [60ms, 261ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 201ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 122ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 58ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [29005ms, 29372ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [14831ms, 27747ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [8604ms, 12916ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1726ms, 4312ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1042ms, 2586ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 1544ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 1498ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [354ms, 1454ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [192ms, 1100ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [47ms, 908ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [43ms, 861ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [48ms, 818ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 770ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [41ms, 731ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [211ms, 690ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [219ms, 479ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [43ms, 260ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [73ms, 217ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [69ms, 144ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 75ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [41ms, 41ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [366ms, 367ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [47ms, 314ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [80ms, 267ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 187ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 134ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [86ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1ms, 1ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



The print preview worked too. Very nice scrambler. :tu


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2011)

Very very nice!



TheMachanga said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that WCA scrambles were done like this: Random state, solve, scramble is solution backwards.
> 
> That would mean scrambles would be < or = to 20.


 
It's faster to just compute *near-*optimal solutions.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 28, 2011)

Windows 7, 3.4Ghz, 8GB RAM, Firefox 9.0



Spoiler



Done!

- General [5222ms, 26570ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1124ms, 4647ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1067ms, 3523ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1810ms, 2456ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [638ms, 646ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 8ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [4875ms, 21348ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [120ms, 4849ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [107ms, 4729ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [135ms, 4622ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [182ms, 4487ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 4305ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1358ms, 4275ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1358ms split, 4269ms total]
- Specific [98ms, 2917ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [98ms split, 2911ms total]
- Specific [8ms, 2819ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [8ms split, 2813ms total]
- Specific [9ms, 2811ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [10ms split, 2805ms total]
- Specific [203ms, 2802ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [202ms split, 2795ms total]
- Specific [10ms, 2599ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [10ms split, 2593ms total]
- Specific [207ms, 2589ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [207ms split, 2583ms total]
- Specific [24ms, 2382ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [24ms split, 2376ms total]
- Specific [90ms, 2358ms] 6. Generating move tables. [91ms split, 2352ms total]
- Specific [1239ms, 2268ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1239ms split, 2261ms total]
- Specific [755ms, 1029ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [755ms split, 1022ms total]
- Specific [259ms, 274ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [259ms split, 267ms total]
- Specific [8ms, 15ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [8ms split, 8ms total]
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [0ms split, 0ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [246ms, 16473ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [45ms, 200ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 155ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 111ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 65ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [124ms, 16227ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [21ms, 102ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 81ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 59ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [170ms, 16103ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [27ms, 139ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 112ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 56ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [6ms, 6ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [203ms, 15933ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [63ms, 141ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [71ms, 78ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [153ms, 15730ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [43ms, 107ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [57ms, 64ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [210ms, 15577ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [32ms, 179ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 147ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 23ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [147ms, 15367ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [23ms, 121ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 98ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 73ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 50ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 8ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [15106ms, 15220ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [760ms, 7968ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [761ms, 7208ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [5025ms, 6447ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [986ms, 1422ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [6ms, 436ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [6ms, 430ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [134ms, 424ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [71ms, 290ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [7ms, 219ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 212ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 200ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [6ms, 187ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [7ms, 181ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [45ms, 174ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [49ms, 129ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 80ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [23ms, 68ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 45ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [6ms, 13ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [7ms, 7ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [112ms, 114ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [12ms, 98ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [13ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 63ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2ms, 2ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



and with Chrome 15



Spoiler



Done!

- General [7624ms, 19061ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1200ms, 6324ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [393ms, 5124ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2567ms, 4731ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2150ms, 2164ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 14ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [3492ms, 11437ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [96ms, 3223ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 3127ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 3075ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 3017ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 2967ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1238ms, 2953ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1238ms split, 2940ms total]
- Specific [86ms, 1715ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [86ms split, 1702ms total]
- Specific [13ms, 1629ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [13ms split, 1616ms total]
- Specific [15ms, 1616ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [15ms split, 1603ms total]
- Specific [252ms, 1601ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [252ms split, 1588ms total]
- Specific [14ms, 1349ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [14ms split, 1336ms total]
- Specific [173ms, 1335ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [173ms split, 1322ms total]
- Specific [13ms, 1162ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [14ms split, 1149ms total]
- Specific [67ms, 1149ms] 6. Generating move tables. [66ms split, 1135ms total]
- Specific [583ms, 1082ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [583ms split, 1069ms total]
- Specific [317ms, 499ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [317ms split, 486ms total]
- Specific [151ms, 182ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [152ms split, 169ms total]
- Specific [13ms, 31ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [12ms split, 17ms total]
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [227ms, 7945ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [42ms, 182ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [41ms, 140ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [41ms, 99ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 58ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [146ms, 7718ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [25ms, 120ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 95ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 45ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [174ms, 7572ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [30ms, 139ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 109ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 48ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [180ms, 7398ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [51ms, 127ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [59ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [143ms, 7218ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [40ms, 101ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [45ms, 61ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [16ms, 16ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [171ms, 7075ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [30ms, 137ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 107ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 48ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 16ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [130ms, 6904ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [23ms, 106ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 83ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 61ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 14ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [6644ms, 6774ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [759ms, 4445ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [807ms, 3686ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1178ms, 2879ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1261ms, 1701ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 440ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 431ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [100ms, 422ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [49ms, 322ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [9ms, 273ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [11ms, 264ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 253ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [9ms, 240ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [8ms, 231ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [62ms, 223ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [71ms, 161ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 90ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [23ms, 77ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 54ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [7ms, 20ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 13ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [126ms, 130ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [20ms, 108ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 88ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [15ms, 70ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4ms, 4ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Wow, Chrome is so much faster than Firefox.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> As said before for the Square-1 scrambler, it freezes up in firefox. Luckily for me though firefox caught it early


Yeah, the Square-1 solver is pretty intensive. I have hopes that browsers will get better. If I had access to efficient, raw int arrays, thing would go a lot faster.



qqwref said:


> This looks really spiffy, especially the graphics for Megaminx and Clock. Seems pretty useful too. Hopefully we can get someone else to look at the code a little closer, and then soon this can become the official scrambler.


Apart from Square-1, all the scrambling code is essentially not modified. Everything comes straight from the official scramblers, QBX, and Prisma Puzzle Timer (with some added code for e.g. drawing and arbitrary randomness sources). The Prisma port is pretty straightforward, and the middle slice code doesn't actually affect the solver. Thus, all the important code has actually been looked at by someone else.
(I hope this would make it easier to verify that the scrambler does what it purports to be doing. It's basically a bunch of simple scramblers with some glue.

By the way, remind me to talk to you about MRSS scrambles for 3x3x3 on qqtimer. They can be made non-blocking using web workers.



collinbxyz said:


> Windows 7, 2.1 GHz, 4 GB RAM, Google Chrome (15?)
> It took a little under 2 minutes, timed with a speedstack timer, to generate scrambles for every event. I just added one of each event, and didn't "adjust individual rounds".
> I love the interface, it's so clean and easy


There are a lot of 3x3x3-based events, so yeah, this would take a bit (then again, so would a real competition. Could you run the benchmark?



5BLD said:


> Im on my phone so it took a while to generate. I love the design. Thats all I can say until I get my computer.


It's not really designed for mobile devices, although they can handle this remarkably well. The Sqaure-1 and 3x3x3 scramblers are pretty constrained by power, memory, and time, though. (The benchmark times out for me on my phone.) 



TheMachanga said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that WCA scrambles were done like this: Random state, solve, scramble is solution backwards.
> 
> That would mean scrambles would be < or = to 20.
> 
> Some of these scrambles are pretty long, like 23-25 moves long. Why?


The WCA scramblers have always been whatever has been the official scramblers, although we're fortunately moving in the direction of random-state. Pyraminx at one point was random-state, but not the way you described.

Since when is 23-25 "pretty long"? It wasn't too long ago all official scrambles were 25 moves. It's remarkable that we can find such short scrambles in Javascript at all, and 19 vs. 24 moves is not so detrimental.



cubeflip said:


> yeah I know. but still, it would be helpful-- helpful for the delegate


Or the organizer. As far as we understand in California, the delegate is only *responsible* for the scrambles. She/he can also let the organizer generate them, which we often do around here.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

- Would you use Mark 2 if it were approved as an official scrambler, and why?
Definitely, cuz its ossim and simple.

- Name some things you like about it.
Everything.

- Name some things you think it would need in order to be usable.
Nothing.


Edit: Windows 7, Chrome, 8gb RAM, 3GHz single core:

~39 seconds for the benchmark.



Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [18474ms, 38575ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [5515ms, 16695ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [6697ms, 11180ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [91ms, 4483ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [4363ms, 4392ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 29ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [6528ms, 20101ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [990ms, 6487ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [45ms, 5497ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [368ms, 5452ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [324ms, 5084ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 4760ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2153ms, 4735ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [2154ms split, 4705ms total]
- Specific [236ms, 2582ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [235ms split, 2551ms total]
- Specific [29ms, 2346ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [30ms split, 2316ms total]
- Specific [27ms, 2317ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [26ms split, 2286ms total]
- Specific [285ms, 2290ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [286ms split, 2260ms total]
- Specific [27ms, 2005ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [27ms split, 1974ms total]
- Specific [319ms, 1978ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [318ms split, 1947ms total]
- Specific [24ms, 1659ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [24ms split, 1629ms total]
- Specific [73ms, 1635ms] 6. Generating move tables. [74ms split, 1605ms total]
- Specific [820ms, 1562ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [819ms split, 1531ms total]
- Specific [488ms, 742ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [488ms split, 712ms total]
- Specific [190ms, 254ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [190ms split, 224ms total]
- Specific [29ms, 64ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [29ms split, 34ms total]
- Specific [34ms, 35ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [354ms, 13573ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [59ms, 287ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [67ms, 228ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 161ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 97ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [255ms, 13219ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [43ms, 212ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 169ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 75ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 32ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [264ms, 12964ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [46ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 169ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [45ms, 121ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 29ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [258ms, 12700ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [71ms, 177ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [75ms, 106ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [31ms, 31ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [209ms, 12442ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [59ms, 145ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [60ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [26ms, 26ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [255ms, 12233ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [44ms, 211ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 167ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 124ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 78ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 31ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [207ms, 11978ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [37ms, 170ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 133ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 96ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 59ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 23ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [11588ms, 11771ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [776ms, 7546ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2797ms, 6770ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1697ms, 3973ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1382ms, 2276ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 894ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 870ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [202ms, 854ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [113ms, 652ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [16ms, 539ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [22ms, 523ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [23ms, 501ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [21ms, 478ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [17ms, 457ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [124ms, 440ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [172ms, 316ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [22ms, 144ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 122ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [41ms, 80ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 39ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [178ms, 183ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [35ms, 150ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [21ms, 115ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 94ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 74ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 52ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5ms, 5ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dual-Core, 2.6 GHz, 4GB RAM

on 64-bit 7, Chrome 16


Spoiler



- General [21729ms, 95446ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1505ms, 10832ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1578ms, 9327ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [3955ms, 7749ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2793ms, 3794ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1001ms, 1001ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [24966ms, 73717ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1357ms, 22701ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1121ms, 21344ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1391ms, 20223ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1089ms, 18832ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1002ms, 17743ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2584ms, 16741ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [2584ms split, 15740ms total]
- Specific [1293ms, 14157ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1293ms split, 13156ms total]
- Specific [1002ms, 12864ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [1002ms split, 11863ms total]
- Specific [1004ms, 11862ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [1004ms split, 10861ms total]
- Specific [1340ms, 10858ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1340ms split, 9857ms total]
- Specific [1005ms, 9518ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [1006ms split, 8517ms total]
- Specific [1390ms, 8513ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1389ms split, 7511ms total]
- Specific [1003ms, 7123ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [1003ms split, 6122ms total]
- Specific [96ms, 6120ms] 6. Generating move tables. [96ms split, 5119ms total]
- Specific [1105ms, 6024ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1106ms split, 5023ms total]
- Specific [659ms, 4919ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [659ms split, 3917ms total]
- Specific [1227ms, 4260ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [1226ms split, 3258ms total]
- Specific [1032ms, 3033ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [1032ms split, 2032ms total]
- Specific [2000ms, 2001ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [1000ms split, 1000ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7293ms, 48751ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [1049ms, 6248ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1047ms, 5199ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1073ms, 4152ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1078ms, 3079ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2000ms, 2001ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7158ms, 41458ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [1044ms, 6134ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1024ms, 5090ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1030ms, 4066ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1035ms, 3036ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2001ms, 2001ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7163ms, 34300ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [1033ms, 6131ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1028ms, 5098ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1031ms, 4070ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1038ms, 3039ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2001ms, 2001ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1313ms, 27137ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [99ms, 251ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [113ms, 152ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [279ms, 25824ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [77ms, 201ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [85ms, 124ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4370ms, 25545ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [59ms, 4308ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [188ms, 4249ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1027ms, 4061ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1033ms, 3034ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2001ms, 2001ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7341ms, 21175ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [1018ms, 6320ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1019ms, 5302ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1253ms, 4283ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1030ms, 3030ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2000ms, 2000ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [13498ms, 13834ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1747ms, 8138ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3333ms, 6391ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1383ms, 3058ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [495ms, 1675ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 1180ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 1152ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [306ms, 1124ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [160ms, 818ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 658ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 630ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 598ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 564ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [27ms, 536ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [141ms, 509ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [153ms, 368ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 215ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [56ms, 181ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [61ms, 125ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [25ms, 64ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [333ms, 336ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [55ms, 270ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 167ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 127ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [88ms, 88ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [3ms, 3ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


on 64-bit 7, Opera


Spoiler



- General [7685ms, 42589ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1150ms, 6638ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2257ms, 5488ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2286ms, 3231ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [864ms, 945ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [81ms, 81ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [22885ms, 34904ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1268ms, 22340ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [134ms, 21072ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1495ms, 20938ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [495ms, 19443ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [231ms, 18948ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [7131ms, 18717ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [7131ms split, 18641ms total]
- Specific [483ms, 11586ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [483ms split, 11510ms total]
- Specific [69ms, 11103ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [70ms split, 11027ms total]
- Specific [164ms, 11034ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [163ms split, 10957ms total]
- Specific [1065ms, 10870ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1065ms split, 10794ms total]
- Specific [75ms, 9805ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [75ms split, 9729ms total]
- Specific [1043ms, 9730ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1043ms split, 9654ms total]
- Specific [71ms, 8687ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [71ms split, 8611ms total]
- Specific [373ms, 8616ms] 6. Generating move tables. [373ms split, 8540ms total]
- Specific [4632ms, 8243ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [4632ms split, 8167ms total]
- Specific [2566ms, 3611ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [2566ms split, 3535ms total]
- Specific [891ms, 1045ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [891ms split, 969ms total]
- Specific [74ms, 154ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [74ms split, 78ms total]
- Specific [80ms, 80ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [802ms, 12019ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [140ms, 665ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [131ms, 525ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [166ms, 394ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [149ms, 228ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [676ms, 11217ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [135ms, 574ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [114ms, 439ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [100ms, 325ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [146ms, 225ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [583ms, 10541ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [97ms, 480ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [102ms, 383ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [98ms, 281ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [104ms, 183ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [564ms, 9958ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [137ms, 401ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [185ms, 264ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [79ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [461ms, 9394ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [116ms, 345ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [151ms, 229ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [78ms, 78ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [595ms, 8933ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [100ms, 494ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [95ms, 394ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [109ms, 299ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [110ms, 190ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 80ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [542ms, 8338ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [98ms, 453ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [89ms, 355ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [89ms, 266ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [95ms, 177ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [82ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7291ms, 7796ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [188ms, 4952ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [611ms, 4764ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [251ms, 4153ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2094ms, 3902ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [69ms, 1808ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 1739ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [289ms, 1660ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [171ms, 1371ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [67ms, 1200ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [83ms, 1133ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [69ms, 1050ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [67ms, 981ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [69ms, 914ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [204ms, 845ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [202ms, 641ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [76ms, 439ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [106ms, 363ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [100ms, 257ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [68ms, 157ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [89ms, 89ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [504ms, 505ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [72ms, 432ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 360ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [75ms, 287ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [85ms, 212ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [127ms, 127ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1ms, 1ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



[will be edited for ubuntu when I reboot]


----------



## Xishem (Nov 28, 2011)

3.4GHz quad-core, 4GB RAM

Win7 x64

Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [9738ms, 27859ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [2838ms, 6648ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1158ms, 3810ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [409ms, 2652ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2226ms, 2243ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [7399ms, 18121ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [47ms, 7132ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 7085ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [218ms, 7020ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2536ms, 6802ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 4266ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2178ms, 4249ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [2178ms split, 4232ms total]
- Specific [132ms, 2071ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [132ms split, 2054ms total]
- Specific [16ms, 1939ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [16ms split, 1922ms total]
- Specific [18ms, 1923ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [18ms split, 1906ms total]
- Specific [237ms, 1905ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [238ms split, 1888ms total]
- Specific [19ms, 1668ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [18ms split, 1650ms total]
- Specific [280ms, 1649ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [281ms split, 1632ms total]
- Specific [18ms, 1369ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [17ms split, 1351ms total]
- Specific [60ms, 1351ms] 6. Generating move tables. [60ms split, 1334ms total]
- Specific [709ms, 1291ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [709ms split, 1274ms total]
- Specific [389ms, 582ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [389ms split, 565ms total]
- Specific [155ms, 193ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [155ms split, 176ms total]
- Specific [16ms, 38ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [16ms split, 21ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 22ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [245ms, 10722ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [43ms, 200ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 157ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 113ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 22ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [219ms, 10477ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [28ms, 144ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [27ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 89ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 54ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [175ms, 10258ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [30ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 112ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 52ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 20ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [179ms, 10083ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [50ms, 125ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [54ms, 75ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [147ms, 9904ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [43ms, 107ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [44ms, 64ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [20ms, 20ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [173ms, 9757ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [29ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 113ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 52ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [141ms, 9584ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [25ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 91ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 67ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 44ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [9200ms, 9443ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [2196ms, 6744ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1540ms, 4548ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [661ms, 3008ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1673ms, 2347ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [13ms, 674ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [12ms, 661ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [164ms, 649ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [98ms, 485ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [11ms, 387ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [15ms, 376ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [17ms, 361ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 344ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 332ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [82ms, 320ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [126ms, 238ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [17ms, 112ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [35ms, 95ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 60ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [9ms, 27ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [240ms, 243ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [31ms, 220ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 189ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 155ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 125ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [81ms, 82ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [3ms, 3ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 28, 2011)

Benchmark:


Spoiler





```
Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [20774ms, 132956ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [7491ms, 18265ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [6748ms, 10774ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1493ms, 4026ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1522ms, 2533ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1011ms, 1011ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [33873ms, 112182ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1837ms, 27003ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1089ms, 25166ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [3756ms, 24077ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [461ms, 20321ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1040ms, 19860ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4068ms, 18820ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4068ms split, 17816ms total]
- Specific [1513ms, 14752ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1513ms split, 13748ms total]
- Specific [1011ms, 13239ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [1012ms split, 12235ms total]
- Specific [1013ms, 12228ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [1012ms split, 11223ms total]
- Specific [1392ms, 11215ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1392ms split, 10211ms total]
- Specific [1011ms, 9823ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [1011ms split, 8819ms total]
- Specific [1442ms, 8812ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1442ms split, 7808ms total]
- Specific [1005ms, 7370ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [1005ms split, 6366ms total]
- Specific [108ms, 6365ms] 6. Generating move tables. [108ms split, 5361ms total]
- Specific [1237ms, 6257ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1237ms split, 5253ms total]
- Specific [736ms, 5020ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [735ms split, 4016ms total]
- Specific [1269ms, 4284ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [1270ms split, 3281ms total]
- Specific [1011ms, 3015ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [1011ms split, 2011ms total]
- Specific [2004ms, 2004ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [1000ms split, 1000ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7516ms, 78309ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [1079ms, 6418ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1098ms, 5339ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1125ms, 4241ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1107ms, 3116ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2009ms, 2009ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7210ms, 70793ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [1034ms, 6177ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1051ms, 5143ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1034ms, 4092ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1054ms, 3058ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2003ms, 2004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7280ms, 63583ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [1057ms, 6230ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1044ms, 5173ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1047ms, 4129ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1077ms, 3082ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2005ms, 2005ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5390ms, 56303ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [1128ms, 4293ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1162ms, 3165ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2003ms, 2003ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5230ms, 50913ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [1069ms, 4161ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1090ms, 3092ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2002ms, 2002ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7263ms, 45683ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [1042ms, 6217ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1043ms, 5175ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1043ms, 4132ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1085ms, 3089ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2004ms, 2004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7276ms, 38420ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [1028ms, 6165ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1033ms, 5137ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1036ms, 4104ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1063ms, 3068ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2004ms, 2005ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [30875ms, 31144ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [2021ms, 27067ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2417ms, 25046ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [8288ms, 22629ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [13162ms, 14341ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 1179ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 1154ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [305ms, 1131ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [156ms, 826ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [20ms, 670ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [27ms, 650ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [37ms, 623ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [20ms, 586ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [22ms, 566ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [181ms, 544ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [187ms, 363ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 176ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [54ms, 146ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [54ms, 92ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [17ms, 38ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [262ms, 269ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [28ms, 233ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 205ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 176ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 136ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [92ms, 92ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7ms, 7ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2
```




Again, same browser, one of each event.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Again, same browser, one of each event.


Ah, that's what you meant. The benchmark, however, is *not* one of each event. It's one set of scrambles for each scrambler (except two for 3x3x3), with a fixed random seed so that the benchmarks are comparable.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> with a fixed random seed


 
Shouldn't it always produce the same scrambles then? I always get different ones (at least the first 2x2 scramble is always a new one, I didn't actually check all the other scrambles).


----------



## Forte (Nov 28, 2011)

Mac OS 10.5.8, 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM

Firefox 8.0.1


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [15651ms, 92920ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1404ms, 12010ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [5575ms, 10606ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1798ms, 5031ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2233ms, 3233ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1000ms, 1000ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [28525ms, 77269ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1044ms, 27350ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3391ms, 26306ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1711ms, 22915ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2264ms, 21204ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [999ms, 18940ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4459ms, 17941ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4459ms split, 17897ms total]
- Specific [1244ms, 13482ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1244ms split, 13438ms total]
- Specific [1014ms, 12238ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [1013ms split, 12194ms total]
- Specific [1010ms, 11224ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [1011ms split, 11181ms total]
- Specific [1637ms, 10214ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1637ms split, 10170ms total]
- Specific [1015ms, 8577ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [1015ms split, 8533ms total]
- Specific [745ms, 7562ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [745ms split, 7518ms total]
- Specific [148ms, 6817ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [148ms split, 6773ms total]
- Specific [306ms, 6669ms] 6. Generating move tables. [305ms split, 6625ms total]
- Specific [3507ms, 6363ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [3508ms split, 6320ms total]
- Specific [2019ms, 2856ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [2018ms split, 2812ms total]
- Specific [747ms, 837ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [748ms split, 794ms total]
- Specific [44ms, 90ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [44ms split, 46ms total]
- Specific [45ms, 46ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [2ms split, 2ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [736ms, 48744ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [120ms, 620ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [167ms, 500ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [149ms, 333ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [137ms, 184ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 47ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [557ms, 48008ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [82ms, 438ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 356ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [85ms, 280ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [95ms, 195ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [100ms, 100ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [6837ms, 47451ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [1144ms, 6292ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1038ms, 5148ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1053ms, 4110ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1058ms, 3057ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1999ms, 1999ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5349ms, 40614ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [1109ms, 4228ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1119ms, 3119ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2000ms, 2000ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5260ms, 35265ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [1089ms, 4187ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [1087ms, 3098ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [2011ms, 2011ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7267ms, 30005ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [1069ms, 6219ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1048ms, 5150ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1044ms, 4102ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1056ms, 3058ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2002ms, 2002ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7186ms, 22738ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [1033ms, 6152ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1037ms, 5119ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1038ms, 4082ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1039ms, 3044ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [2004ms, 2005ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [15213ms, 15552ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1936ms, 10681ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [844ms, 8745ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1961ms, 7901ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [4842ms, 5940ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 1098ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 1067ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [272ms, 1029ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [156ms, 757ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 601ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [48ms, 569ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 521ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 479ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 440ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [93ms, 410ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [90ms, 317ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [46ms, 227ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [51ms, 181ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [63ms, 130ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 67ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [38ms, 39ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [335ms, 339ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [46ms, 273ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 227ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [49ms, 179ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 74ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4ms, 4ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Safari 5.0.6


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [2654ms, 236291ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [485ms, 2127ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [270ms, 1642ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [854ms, 1372ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [474ms, 518ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 44ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [225974ms, 233637ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [887ms, 74656ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [14923ms, 73769ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [42736ms, 58846ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [78ms, 16110ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [105ms, 16032ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [6464ms, 15927ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [6464ms split, 15861ms total]
- Specific [379ms, 9463ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [379ms split, 9397ms total]
- Specific [36ms, 9084ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [36ms split, 9018ms total]
- Specific [39ms, 9048ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [39ms split, 8982ms total]
- Specific [1002ms, 9009ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1002ms split, 8943ms total]
- Specific [46ms, 8007ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [46ms split, 7941ms total]
- Specific [1016ms, 7961ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1016ms split, 7895ms total]
- Specific [42ms, 6945ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [42ms split, 6879ms total]
- Specific [308ms, 6903ms] 6. Generating move tables. [308ms split, 6837ms total]
- Specific [3710ms, 6595ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [3710ms split, 6529ms total]
- Specific [2022ms, 2885ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [2022ms split, 2819ms total]
- Specific [742ms, 863ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [742ms split, 797ms total]
- Specific [32ms, 121ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [32ms split, 55ms total]
- Specific [89ms, 89ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [23ms split, 23ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [503ms, 7663ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [117ms, 420ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [85ms, 303ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [111ms, 218ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [75ms, 107ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 32ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [430ms, 7160ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [69ms, 346ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [77ms, 277ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [77ms, 200ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [77ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [46ms, 46ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [401ms, 6730ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [57ms, 321ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [66ms, 264ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 198ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [104ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [376ms, 6329ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [105ms, 267ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [124ms, 162ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [38ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [311ms, 5953ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [84ms, 221ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [100ms, 137ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [37ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [384ms, 5642ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [61ms, 309ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [67ms, 248ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [67ms, 181ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [77ms, 114ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [316ms, 5258ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [54ms, 260ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 206ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [49ms, 150ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 101ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4505ms, 4942ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [491ms, 3379ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1073ms, 2888ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [300ms, 1815ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [420ms, 1515ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 1095ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 1059ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [305ms, 1023ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [170ms, 718ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 548ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 516ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [36ms, 482ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [31ms, 446ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 415ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [103ms, 387ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [105ms, 284ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 179ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 146ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [48ms, 104ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [24ms, 56ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 32ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [425ms, 437ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [32ms, 389ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 357ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 325ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [178ms, 278ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [100ms, 100ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [12ms, 12ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Google Chrome 15.0.874.121


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [10964ms, 30130ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1077ms, 8506ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3225ms, 7429ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [767ms, 4204ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [3400ms, 3437ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [8672ms, 19166ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [494ms, 7926ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [861ms, 7432ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1161ms, 6571ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [480ms, 5410ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 4930ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1945ms, 4896ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1945ms split, 4857ms total]
- Specific [169ms, 2951ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [169ms split, 2912ms total]
- Specific [35ms, 2782ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [36ms split, 2743ms total]
- Specific [37ms, 2747ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [36ms split, 2707ms total]
- Specific [360ms, 2710ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [361ms split, 2671ms total]
- Specific [37ms, 2350ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [37ms split, 2310ms total]
- Specific [314ms, 2313ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [313ms split, 2273ms total]
- Specific [35ms, 1999ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [35ms split, 1960ms total]
- Specific [85ms, 1964ms] 6. Generating move tables. [85ms split, 1925ms total]
- Specific [1021ms, 1879ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1021ms split, 1840ms total]
- Specific [543ms, 858ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [543ms split, 819ms total]
- Specific [236ms, 315ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [236ms split, 276ms total]
- Specific [35ms, 79ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [36ms split, 40ms total]
- Specific [43ms, 44ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [448ms, 10494ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [84ms, 366ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [78ms, 282ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 204ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [82ms, 125ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 43ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [328ms, 10046ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [53ms, 273ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 220ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 167ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [63ms, 105ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 42ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [352ms, 9718ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [60ms, 287ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 227ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 165ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 103ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [341ms, 9366ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [98ms, 240ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [102ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [40ms, 40ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [303ms, 9025ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [101ms, 224ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [84ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [38ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [359ms, 8722ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [64ms, 295ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 231ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [61ms, 166ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [66ms, 105ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [302ms, 8363ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [52ms, 250ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 198ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 147ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [57ms, 95ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 38ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7678ms, 8061ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [2843ms, 6336ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1180ms, 3493ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [529ms, 2313ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [769ms, 1784ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 1015ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 981ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [223ms, 949ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [113ms, 726ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [31ms, 613ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 582ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [37ms, 549ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 512ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 482ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [102ms, 452ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [144ms, 350ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [40ms, 206ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [52ms, 166ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [56ms, 114ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [25ms, 58ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [353ms, 383ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [33ms, 314ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 281ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 247ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [85ms, 197ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [112ms, 112ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [30ms, 30ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


----------



## Micael (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice work!

Regarding the images, I found it hard to figure where is the boundary between B and R face for big cube. Maybe some kind of mark could be add there.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2011)

OSX 10.6.8, i5 2.3GHz, 4GB RAM

Chrome 15


Spoiler



Done!

- General [6031ms, 20025ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [321ms, 5433ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1212ms, 5112ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2167ms, 3900ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1688ms, 1733ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [45ms, 45ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [6783ms, 13994ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [68ms, 6708ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1609ms, 6640ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [147ms, 5031ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [648ms, 4884ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 4236ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1661ms, 4194ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1660ms split, 4152ms total]
- Specific [283ms, 2533ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [284ms split, 2492ms total]
- Specific [42ms, 2250ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [41ms split, 2208ms total]
- Specific [42ms, 2208ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [42ms split, 2167ms total]
- Specific [257ms, 2166ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [258ms split, 2125ms total]
- Specific [43ms, 1909ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [43ms split, 1867ms total]
- Specific [272ms, 1866ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [272ms split, 1824ms total]
- Specific [44ms, 1594ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [44ms split, 1552ms total]
- Specific [75ms, 1550ms] 6. Generating move tables. [75ms split, 1508ms total]
- Specific [744ms, 1475ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [744ms split, 1433ms total]
- Specific [457ms, 731ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [456ms split, 689ms total]
- Specific [189ms, 274ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [189ms split, 233ms total]
- Specific [39ms, 85ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [40ms split, 44ms total]
- Specific [45ms, 46ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [486ms, 7211ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [90ms, 388ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [83ms, 298ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [83ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [89ms, 132ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 43ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [339ms, 6725ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [55ms, 272ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 217ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 161ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 105ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 43ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [420ms, 6386ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [71ms, 335ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 264ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [72ms, 188ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 40ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [366ms, 5966ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [101ms, 250ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [106ms, 149ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [43ms, 43ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [306ms, 5600ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [81ms, 214ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [96ms, 133ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [37ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [377ms, 5294ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [65ms, 303ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 238ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 174ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 109ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 36ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [311ms, 4917ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [54ms, 249ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 195ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 89ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 34ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4341ms, 4606ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [410ms, 4059ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [735ms, 3649ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [321ms, 2914ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1828ms, 2593ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [27ms, 765ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 738ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [148ms, 710ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [82ms, 562ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [26ms, 480ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 454ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 426ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [26ms, 396ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [24ms, 370ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [79ms, 346ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [104ms, 267ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 163ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 135ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [49ms, 96ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [21ms, 47ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [26ms, 26ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [259ms, 265ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [27ms, 226ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [29ms, 199ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 170ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [81ms, 132ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 51ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [6ms, 6ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Firefox 8.0.1


Spoiler



Done!

- General [12350ms, 54594ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1877ms, 7619ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2573ms, 5742ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1844ms, 3169ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1116ms, 1325ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [207ms, 209ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [20512ms, 42244ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [732ms, 18554ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3743ms, 17822ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [602ms, 14079ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [473ms, 13477ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [276ms, 13004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2840ms, 12728ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [2840ms split, 12561ms total]
- Specific [336ms, 9888ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [335ms split, 9721ms total]
- Specific [211ms, 9552ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [211ms split, 9386ms total]
- Specific [189ms, 9341ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [189ms split, 9175ms total]
- Specific [713ms, 9152ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [713ms split, 8986ms total]
- Specific [201ms, 8439ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [201ms split, 8273ms total]
- Specific [731ms, 8238ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [731ms split, 8072ms total]
- Specific [219ms, 7507ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [219ms split, 7341ms total]
- Specific [413ms, 7288ms] 6. Generating move tables. [414ms split, 7122ms total]
- Specific [3666ms, 6875ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [3666ms split, 6708ms total]
- Specific [2054ms, 3209ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [2054ms split, 3042ms total]
- Specific [801ms, 1155ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [800ms split, 988ms total]
- Specific [169ms, 354ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [169ms split, 188ms total]
- Specific [183ms, 185ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [19ms split, 19ms total]
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1711ms, 21732ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [270ms, 1210ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [254ms, 940ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [253ms, 686ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [251ms, 433ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [180ms, 182ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1230ms, 20021ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [186ms, 907ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [190ms, 721ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [179ms, 531ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [189ms, 352ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [161ms, 163ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1686ms, 18791ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [279ms, 1287ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [289ms, 1008ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [273ms, 719ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [286ms, 446ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [158ms, 160ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1073ms, 17105ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [230ms, 708ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [251ms, 478ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [225ms, 227ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [813ms, 16032ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [197ms, 518ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [206ms, 321ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [113ms, 115ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [996ms, 15219ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [157ms, 731ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [161ms, 574ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [154ms, 413ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [158ms, 259ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [99ms, 101ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [839ms, 14223ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [129ms, 614ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [133ms, 485ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [126ms, 352ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [135ms, 226ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [89ms, 91ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [12941ms, 13384ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [925ms, 12680ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [5566ms, 11755ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [378ms, 6189ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [4402ms, 5811ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 1409ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [70ms, 1336ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [267ms, 1266ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [159ms, 999ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [65ms, 840ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [70ms, 775ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [69ms, 705ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [59ms, 636ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [55ms, 577ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [105ms, 522ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [105ms, 417ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [60ms, 312ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [66ms, 252ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [93ms, 186ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [44ms, 93ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [47ms, 49ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [422ms, 443ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [55ms, 348ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 293ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 237ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [61ms, 186ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [123ms, 125ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [2ms, 2ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [21ms, 21ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Safari 5.1.1 (this almost crashed on me, and had my fans running pretty hard during square-1 stuff. Macbook Pro)


Spoiler



Done!

- General [13090ms, 209110ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [457ms, 12352ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [6066ms, 11895ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [4299ms, 5829ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1525ms, 1530ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [5ms, 5ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [150791ms, 196020ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [2752ms, 149150ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1153ms, 146398ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1009ms, 145245ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [130453ms, 144236ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [63ms, 13783ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [8632ms, 13720ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [8632ms split, 13715ms total]
- Specific [194ms, 5088ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [194ms split, 5083ms total]
- Specific [5ms, 4894ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [5ms split, 4889ms total]
- Specific [23ms, 4889ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [23ms split, 4884ms total]
- Specific [623ms, 4866ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [623ms split, 4861ms total]
- Specific [23ms, 4243ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [23ms split, 4238ms total]
- Specific [575ms, 4220ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [575ms split, 4215ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 3645ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [21ms split, 3640ms total]
- Specific [154ms, 3624ms] 6. Generating move tables. [155ms split, 3619ms total]
- Specific [1983ms, 3470ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1982ms split, 3464ms total]
- Specific [1062ms, 1487ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1062ms split, 1482ms total]
- Specific [410ms, 425ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [410ms split, 420ms total]
- Specific [5ms, 15ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [5ms split, 10ms total]
- Specific [10ms, 10ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [273ms, 45229ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [51ms, 222ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 171ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 121ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [61ms, 70ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [243ms, 44956ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [51ms, 197ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 146ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [45ms, 102ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [200ms, 44713ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [37ms, 165ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 128ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 93ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [196ms, 44513ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [60ms, 135ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [66ms, 75ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [8ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [166ms, 44317ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [48ms, 117ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [60ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [208ms, 44151ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [40ms, 168ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 128ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 89ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 51ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [133ms, 43943ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [17ms, 102ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 85ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 41ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [43564ms, 43810ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [8028ms, 41844ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [740ms, 33816ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [11137ms, 33076ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [20922ms, 21939ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 1017ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [5ms, 999ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [474ms, 994ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [219ms, 520ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 301ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 289ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [35ms, 257ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [5ms, 222ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [5ms, 217ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [59ms, 212ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [57ms, 153ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 96ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [29ms, 84ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 55ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [5ms, 22ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [244ms, 246ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [17ms, 232ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [7ms, 205ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [154ms, 198ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 44ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2ms, 2ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


----------



## jrb (Nov 28, 2011)

Google Chrome 15, 2GB of RAM, 1.39 GHz, Windows XP:



Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [28317ms, 100064ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1552ms, 24732ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [10345ms, 23180ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [4018ms, 12835ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [7813ms, 8817ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1003ms, 1004ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [42962ms, 71747ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1054ms, 23380ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2734ms, 22326ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1602ms, 19592ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1070ms, 17990ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1004ms, 16920ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4128ms, 15916ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4128ms split, 15887ms total]
- Specific [1335ms, 11788ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1335ms split, 11759ms total]
- Specific [1003ms, 10453ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [1003ms split, 10424ms total]
- Specific [1009ms, 9450ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [1008ms split, 9421ms total]
- Specific [1568ms, 8441ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [1569ms split, 8413ms total]
- Specific [1009ms, 6873ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [1008ms split, 6844ms total]
- Specific [1527ms, 5864ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [1528ms split, 5836ms total]
- Specific [1004ms, 4337ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [1003ms split, 4308ms total]
- Specific [142ms, 3333ms] 6. Generating move tables. [142ms split, 3305ms total]
- Specific [1620ms, 3191ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1620ms split, 3163ms total]
- Specific [1142ms, 1571ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1142ms split, 1543ms total]
- Specific [364ms, 429ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [365ms split, 401ms total]
- Specific [30ms, 65ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [29ms split, 36ms total]
- Specific [35ms, 35ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [7ms split, 7ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [547ms, 28785ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [101ms, 450ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [102ms, 349ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [101ms, 247ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [109ms, 146ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 37ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [353ms, 28238ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [53ms, 293ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [87ms, 240ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 153ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 97ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [389ms, 27885ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [73ms, 320ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [72ms, 247ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 175ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 110ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [34ms, 34ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [419ms, 27496ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [117ms, 295ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [145ms, 178ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [333ms, 27077ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [101ms, 240ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [107ms, 139ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [31ms, 32ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [423ms, 26744ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [72ms, 335ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [70ms, 263ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 193ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [87ms, 120ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [327ms, 26321ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [58ms, 269ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 211ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 156ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [71ms, 104ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 33ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [25647ms, 25994ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1118ms, 23851ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [11053ms, 22733ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [9686ms, 11680ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [765ms, 1994ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 1229ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 1204ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [333ms, 1181ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [175ms, 848ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [23ms, 673ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [29ms, 650ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 621ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [25ms, 588ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [23ms, 563ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [147ms, 540ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [170ms, 393ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [36ms, 223ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [60ms, 187ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [82ms, 127ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [19ms, 45ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [25ms, 26ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [342ms, 347ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [32ms, 307ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 275ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 236ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 196ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [152ms, 152ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5ms, 5ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



EDIT:I just got this scramble:U F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' *F2 F'* L U2 F U B' D B' R' D2


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice work, Lucas!


Spoiler



Chrome 15 / 2x 2.8 GHz / 4GB Ram / Win7
Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [7427ms, 22978ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [315ms, 4834ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1253ms, 4519ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [907ms, 3266ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2342ms, 2359ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [8301ms, 15551ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [3754ms, 7929ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [78ms, 4175ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 4097ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [106ms, 4018ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 3912ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1799ms, 3896ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1800ms split, 3880ms total]
- Specific [98ms, 2097ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [98ms split, 2080ms total]
- Specific [17ms, 1999ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [16ms split, 1982ms total]
- Specific [17ms, 1982ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [17ms split, 1966ms total]
- Specific [236ms, 1965ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [237ms split, 1949ms total]
- Specific [18ms, 1729ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [17ms split, 1712ms total]
- Specific [287ms, 1711ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [287ms split, 1695ms total]
- Specific [15ms, 1424ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [16ms split, 1408ms total]
- Specific [62ms, 1409ms] 6. Generating move tables. [62ms split, 1392ms total]
- Specific [739ms, 1347ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [739ms split, 1330ms total]
- Specific [405ms, 608ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [404ms split, 591ms total]
- Specific [167ms, 203ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [167ms split, 187ms total]
- Specific [16ms, 36ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [16ms split, 20ms total]
- Specific [20ms, 20ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [281ms, 7250ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [51ms, 226ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 175ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [54ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 69ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [181ms, 6969ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [29ms, 149ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 120ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 88ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 20ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [207ms, 6788ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [36ms, 168ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 132ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 93ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 20ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [221ms, 6581ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [63ms, 155ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [73ms, 92ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [174ms, 6360ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [50ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [54ms, 73ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [18ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [214ms, 6186ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [39ms, 173ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 134ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 95ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 58ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [168ms, 5972ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [29ms, 137ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 108ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [28ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 49ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5654ms, 5804ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [524ms, 4997ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2939ms, 4473ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [608ms, 1534ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [322ms, 926ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [15ms, 604ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [12ms, 589ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [136ms, 577ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [63ms, 441ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 378ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 365ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [19ms, 351ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 332ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 318ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [122ms, 305ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [75ms, 183ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 108ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [30ms, 90ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [36ms, 60ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [9ms, 24ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [15ms, 15ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [148ms, 150ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [21ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 109ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 66ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 44ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2ms, 2ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2

As a note, I've noticed Chrome likes to execute javascript in the tab currently focused on more quickly, so this was run without de-focusing on the tab.



Suggestions:
* URLs that are associated with scramble sets; as in add a #222=1&333=2&444=1 for 1 round of 2x2, 2 rounds of 3x3, etc. Something more sophisticated would be needed to include round names / types / ordering / etc.
* Re-order-able rounds so scrambles can be printed in order of the schedule.
* Shorter 3x3 scrambles. I usually get scrambles I generate down below 20 moves... the extra 5 moves / second can save a lot of time cumulatively.
* FMC Scoresheets? 
* Multi?
* When changing from "Average" to "Best Of", set # scrambles to 3 automatically, etc. Don't allow 0 scrambles. Only allow 5 scrambles for averages. Only allow 1-3 scrambles for "best of". Etc.
* Separate faces in cube images to make sides appear more distinctly
* Custom colors in images


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 29, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Suggestions:



As in my email reply to you: I've thought about all those, but it's good to know what you think is important.

I've made sure there are issues for all of these.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 29, 2011)

Windows Vista 32bit, 2 GHz, 2 GB RAM

Chrome 16.0.912.41


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [21373ms, 111650ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [2159ms, 17452ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [815ms, 15293ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [9926ms, 14478ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [3536ms, 4552ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1015ms, 1016ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [25167ms, 90277ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [7669ms, 23896ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2891ms, 16227ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [380ms, 13336ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [251ms, 12956ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 12705ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4135ms, 12650ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4134ms split, 12596ms total]
- Specific [281ms, 8515ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [281ms split, 8462ms total]
- Specific [55ms, 8234ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [55ms split, 8181ms total]
- Specific [71ms, 8179ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [72ms split, 8126ms total]
- Specific [960ms, 8108ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [960ms split, 8054ms total]
- Specific [75ms, 7148ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [75ms split, 7094ms total]
- Specific [944ms, 7073ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [943ms split, 7019ms total]
- Specific [53ms, 6129ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [68ms split, 6076ms total]
- Specific [260ms, 6076ms] 6. Generating move tables. [246ms split, 6008ms total]
- Specific [3141ms, 5816ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [3141ms split, 5762ms total]
- Specific [1822ms, 2675ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1821ms split, 2621ms total]
- Specific [744ms, 853ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [744ms split, 800ms total]
- Specific [50ms, 109ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [51ms split, 56ms total]
- Specific [59ms, 59ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1046ms, 65110ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [183ms, 862ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [179ms, 679ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [216ms, 500ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [227ms, 284ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 57ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [647ms, 64064ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [99ms, 523ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [112ms, 424ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [116ms, 312ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [140ms, 196ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 56ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [738ms, 63417ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [132ms, 608ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [126ms, 476ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [135ms, 350ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [159ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 56ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [5ms, 5ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [812ms, 62679ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [239ms, 569ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [276ms, 330ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [53ms, 54ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [658ms, 61867ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [198ms, 474ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [222ms, 276ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [54ms, 54ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [793ms, 61209ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [141ms, 647ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [145ms, 506ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [142ms, 361ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [168ms, 219ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [51ms, 51ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2247ms, 60416ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [100ms, 2143ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [109ms, 2043ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [101ms, 1934ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [122ms, 1833ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [1710ms, 1711ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [57574ms, 58169ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1492ms, 45053ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3677ms, 43561ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [30572ms, 39884ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [6850ms, 9312ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 2462ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 2420ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [652ms, 2384ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [321ms, 1732ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 1411ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [51ms, 1369ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [60ms, 1318ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [38ms, 1258ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [40ms, 1220ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [417ms, 1180ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [327ms, 763ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [58ms, 436ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [106ms, 378ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [153ms, 272ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 119ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [76ms, 77ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [591ms, 595ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [89ms, 474ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [84ms, 385ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [69ms, 301ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [92ms, 232ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [140ms, 140ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4ms, 4ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


Opera 11.5


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- General [9791ms, 110835ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [2295ms, 7971ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1421ms, 5676ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [3927ms, 4255ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [199ms, 328ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [128ms, 129ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [62108ms, 101044ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [2300ms, 61548ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [358ms, 59248ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1353ms, 58890ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [9340ms, 57537ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [331ms, 48197ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [17118ms, 47866ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [17118ms split, 47769ms total]
- Specific [1179ms, 30748ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [1179ms split, 30651ms total]
- Specific [77ms, 29569ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [77ms split, 29472ms total]
- Specific [220ms, 29492ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [221ms split, 29395ms total]
- Specific [2623ms, 29272ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [2622ms split, 29174ms total]
- Specific [204ms, 26649ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [204ms split, 26552ms total]
- Specific [2483ms, 26445ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [2483ms split, 26348ms total]
- Specific [73ms, 23962ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [74ms split, 23865ms total]
- Specific [1020ms, 23889ms] 6. Generating move tables. [1020ms split, 23791ms total]
- Specific [13713ms, 22869ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [13712ms split, 22771ms total]
- Specific [6657ms, 9156ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [6658ms split, 9059ms total]
- Specific [2297ms, 2499ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [2296ms split, 2401ms total]
- Specific [96ms, 202ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [96ms split, 105ms total]
- Specific [106ms, 106ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [9ms split, 9ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1318ms, 38936ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [232ms, 1093ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [215ms, 861ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [273ms, 646ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [258ms, 373ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [115ms, 115ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2008ms, 37618ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [222ms, 1842ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [194ms, 1620ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [172ms, 1426ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [272ms, 1254ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [982ms, 982ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [944ms, 35610ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [155ms, 758ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [159ms, 603ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [147ms, 444ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [193ms, 297ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [104ms, 104ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1136ms, 34666ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [276ms, 815ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [389ms, 539ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [150ms, 150ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1146ms, 33530ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [270ms, 922ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [542ms, 652ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [110ms, 110ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1018ms, 32384ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [173ms, 823ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [163ms, 650ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [159ms, 487ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [211ms, 328ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [117ms, 117ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [886ms, 31366ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [140ms, 753ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [135ms, 613ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [135ms, 478ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [188ms, 343ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [154ms, 155ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [29635ms, 30480ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [541ms, 22987ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1635ms, 22446ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [7121ms, 20811ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [10632ms, 13690ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [81ms, 3058ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 2977ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [593ms, 2904ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [311ms, 2311ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [90ms, 2000ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [121ms, 1910ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [86ms, 1789ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [77ms, 1703ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [88ms, 1626ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [428ms, 1538ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [445ms, 1110ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [111ms, 665ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [198ms, 554ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [176ms, 356ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [76ms, 180ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [104ms, 104ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [843ms, 845ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [93ms, 755ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [103ms, 662ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [95ms, 559ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [137ms, 464ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [327ms, 327ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [2ms, 2ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


----------



## Carson (Nov 29, 2011)

Windows 7 Professional
AMD PhenomII X6 @3.50GHz (6 Core)
8 Gigs Ram

This done with multiple browser windows running.

Chrome 16
Print preview was good


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [13066ms, 22936ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [7212ms, 10399ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [2241ms, 3187ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [458ms, 946ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [467ms, 488ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [3777ms, 9870ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [43ms, 3341ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 3298ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [107ms, 3266ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 3159ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 3119ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1184ms, 3100ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [1184ms split, 3082ms total]
- Specific [91ms, 1916ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [92ms split, 1898ms total]
- Specific [19ms, 1825ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [18ms split, 1806ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 1806ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [21ms split, 1788ms total]
- Specific [189ms, 1785ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [189ms split, 1767ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 1596ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [21ms split, 1578ms total]
- Specific [348ms, 1575ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [349ms split, 1557ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 1227ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [20ms split, 1208ms total]
- Specific [51ms, 1206ms] 6. Generating move tables. [52ms split, 1188ms total]
- Specific [618ms, 1155ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [618ms split, 1136ms total]
- Specific [336ms, 537ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [336ms split, 518ms total]
- Specific [157ms, 201ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [156ms split, 182ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 44ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [21ms split, 26ms total]
- Specific [23ms, 23ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [5ms split, 5ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [277ms, 6093ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [48ms, 228ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 180ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 124ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 26ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [201ms, 5816ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [39ms, 168ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 129ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 97ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 60ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [23ms, 23ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [218ms, 5615ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [42ms, 181ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 139ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 101ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 64ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 24ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [207ms, 5397ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [57ms, 149ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [68ms, 92ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [24ms, 24ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [163ms, 5190ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [45ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [50ms, 71ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [201ms, 5027ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [34ms, 164ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 93ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 58ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [20ms, 20ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [159ms, 4826ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [27ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 103ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [27ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 50ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4487ms, 4667ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1040ms, 3261ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [200ms, 2221ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [510ms, 2021ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [901ms, 1511ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [15ms, 610ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 595ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [139ms, 581ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [73ms, 442ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 369ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 355ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [15ms, 337ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 322ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [16ms, 309ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [82ms, 293ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [95ms, 211ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 116ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [38ms, 98ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [31ms, 60ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [11ms, 29ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [180ms, 180ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [35ms, 156ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 121ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 86ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [21ms, 61ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 40ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [0ms, 0ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Firefox 8
Print preview was good


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [17106ms, 41223ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [4724ms, 15464ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [892ms, 10740ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [9430ms, 9848ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [408ms, 418ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 10ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [12617ms, 24117ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [1382ms, 12511ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [181ms, 11129ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1905ms, 10948ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 9043ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [11ms, 9013ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [3272ms, 9002ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [3272ms split, 8992ms total]
- Specific [163ms, 5730ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [163ms split, 5720ms total]
- Specific [11ms, 5567ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [11ms split, 5557ms total]
- Specific [13ms, 5556ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [13ms split, 5546ms total]
- Specific [409ms, 5543ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [409ms split, 5533ms total]
- Specific [34ms, 5134ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [35ms split, 5124ms total]
- Specific [404ms, 5100ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [404ms split, 5089ms total]
- Specific [24ms, 4696ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [24ms split, 4685ms total]
- Specific [203ms, 4672ms] 6. Generating move tables. [202ms split, 4661ms total]
- Specific [2561ms, 4469ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [2561ms split, 4459ms total]
- Specific [1404ms, 1908ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1405ms split, 1898ms total]
- Specific [482ms, 504ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [481ms split, 493ms total]
- Specific [10ms, 22ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [10ms split, 12ms total]
- Specific [12ms, 12ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [2ms split, 2ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [309ms, 11500ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [59ms, 251ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [57ms, 192ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [59ms, 135ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [66ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [10ms, 10ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [171ms, 11191ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [31ms, 138ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 107ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [31ms, 76ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [36ms, 45ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [183ms, 11020ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [34ms, 150ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 116ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [33ms, 83ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 50ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 8ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [228ms, 10837ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [69ms, 158ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [80ms, 89ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [8ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [173ms, 10609ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [52ms, 118ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [58ms, 66ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [8ms, 8ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [180ms, 10436ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [34ms, 145ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 111ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [32ms, 79ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 47ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [142ms, 10256ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [26ms, 117ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [27ms, 91ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [25ms, 64ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [30ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [9ms, 9ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [9966ms, 10114ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1220ms, 6999ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1020ms, 5779ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1834ms, 4759ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2317ms, 2925ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 608ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [8ms, 600ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [202ms, 592ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [104ms, 390ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [12ms, 286ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 274ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [18ms, 256ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [11ms, 238ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [8ms, 227ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [57ms, 219ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [62ms, 162ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [20ms, 100ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 80ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 52ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 20ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 10ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [147ms, 148ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [16ms, 127ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [18ms, 111ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 93ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [24ms, 77ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1ms, 1ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Opera 11
Print preview was good, except that the background image showed up as well.


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [5794ms, 31252ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [381ms, 3632ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [212ms, 3251ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1615ms, 3039ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1372ms, 1424ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 52ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [15274ms, 25458ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [181ms, 12101ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [157ms, 11920ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [725ms, 11763ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 11038ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [133ms, 10973ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4451ms, 10840ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4450ms split, 10788ms total]
- Specific [262ms, 6389ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [262ms split, 6338ms total]
- Specific [45ms, 6127ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [45ms split, 6076ms total]
- Specific [107ms, 6082ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [108ms split, 6031ms total]
- Specific [544ms, 5975ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [543ms split, 5923ms total]
- Specific [92ms, 5431ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [92ms split, 5380ms total]
- Specific [580ms, 5339ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [580ms split, 5288ms total]
- Specific [75ms, 4759ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [75ms split, 4708ms total]
- Specific [225ms, 4684ms] 6. Generating move tables. [226ms split, 4633ms total]
- Specific [2504ms, 4459ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [2503ms split, 4407ms total]
- Specific [1369ms, 1955ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1369ms split, 1904ms total]
- Specific [482ms, 586ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [482ms split, 535ms total]
- Specific [49ms, 104ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [49ms split, 53ms total]
- Specific [55ms, 55ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [496ms, 10184ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [86ms, 415ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 329ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [104ms, 250ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [90ms, 146ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 56ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [461ms, 9688ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [94ms, 390ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 296ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [67ms, 223ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [101ms, 156ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [373ms, 9227ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [66ms, 309ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [63ms, 243ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 180ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 118ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [371ms, 8854ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [91ms, 262ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [116ms, 171ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [55ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [305ms, 8483ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [88ms, 226ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [85ms, 138ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [401ms, 8178ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [62ms, 325ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [65ms, 263ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 198ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [80ms, 136ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [56ms, 56ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [347ms, 7777ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [54ms, 290ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 236ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 181ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [68ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [55ms, 55ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7103ms, 7430ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [937ms, 4136ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1266ms, 3199ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [189ms, 1933ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [607ms, 1744ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 1137ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 1095ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [179ms, 1051ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [108ms, 872ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [44ms, 764ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [50ms, 720ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [44ms, 670ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 626ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [44ms, 584ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [133ms, 540ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [134ms, 407ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [50ms, 273ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [69ms, 223ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [61ms, 154ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [43ms, 93ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [50ms, 50ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [327ms, 327ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [48ms, 276ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 228ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 180ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [57ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 73ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [0ms, 0ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Safari 5
Couldn't find print preview... .xps file looked fine.
Tip: Don't use Safari for this... it took forever.


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [34810ms, 121027ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [1475ms, 34124ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [4094ms, 32649ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1708ms, 28555ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [26794ms, 26847ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [61119ms, 86217ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [5301ms, 60978ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [17088ms, 55677ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [16693ms, 38589ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [6740ms, 21896ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [43ms, 15156ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [7403ms, 15113ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [7403ms split, 15061ms total]
- Specific [362ms, 7710ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [362ms split, 7658ms total]
- Specific [48ms, 7348ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [48ms split, 7296ms total]
- Specific [48ms, 7300ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [48ms split, 7248ms total]
- Specific [863ms, 7252ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [863ms split, 7200ms total]
- Specific [53ms, 6389ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [53ms split, 6337ms total]
- Specific [740ms, 6336ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [741ms split, 6284ms total]
- Specific [50ms, 5596ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [49ms split, 5543ms total]
- Specific [263ms, 5546ms] 6. Generating move tables. [263ms split, 5494ms total]
- Specific [2994ms, 5283ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [2994ms split, 5231ms total]
- Specific [1602ms, 2289ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [1602ms split, 2237ms total]
- Specific [583ms, 687ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [583ms split, 635ms total]
- Specific [47ms, 104ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [48ms split, 52ms total]
- Specific [57ms, 57ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [487ms, 25098ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [87ms, 400ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [92ms, 313ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [84ms, 221ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [86ms, 137ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 51ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [430ms, 24611ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [84ms, 353ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [67ms, 269ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [70ms, 202ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [68ms, 132ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [64ms, 64ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [366ms, 24181ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [67ms, 304ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [59ms, 237ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [63ms, 178ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [62ms, 115ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [376ms, 23815ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [102ms, 251ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [99ms, 149ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [50ms, 50ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [274ms, 23439ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [73ms, 202ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [83ms, 129ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [46ms, 46ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [334ms, 23165ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [58ms, 273ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [59ms, 215ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [54ms, 156ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 102ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [44ms, 44ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [289ms, 22831ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [51ms, 242ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [49ms, 191ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [49ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 93ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [45ms, 45ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [22268ms, 22542ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [270ms, 17552ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [3494ms, 17282ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [11132ms, 13788ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [997ms, 2656ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 1659ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 1621ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [660ms, 1586ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [311ms, 926ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [44ms, 615ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [52ms, 571ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [57ms, 519ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [33ms, 462ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [34ms, 429ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [98ms, 395ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [96ms, 297ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 201ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [42ms, 162ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [49ms, 120ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [32ms, 71ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [273ms, 274ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [46ms, 233ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 187ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [35ms, 145ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [37ms, 110ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 73ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [1ms, 1ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Internet Explorer
Broken?

Edit:
So I closed all of the extra windows and tried a few runs with each browser... the time seemed to vary significantly from run to run. Some runs seemed to take twice as long.


----------



## @uguste (Nov 29, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.10 64-bits
Intel Pentium P6000 (2 core)
2 GB RAM
Firefox 8 (I did several runs, this one was the fastest but it sometimes took twice as long)


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [26065ms, 81903ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [3072ms, 19853ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [11045ms, 16781ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1171ms, 5736ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [4526ms, 4565ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [33242ms, 55838ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [997ms, 29687ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [132ms, 28690ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [10422ms, 28558ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [1256ms, 18136ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [148ms, 16880ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [4839ms, 16732ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [4839ms split, 16686ms total]
- Specific [300ms, 11893ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [300ms split, 11847ms total]
- Specific [44ms, 11593ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [44ms split, 11547ms total]
- Specific [47ms, 11549ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [47ms split, 11503ms total]
- Specific [830ms, 11502ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [830ms split, 11456ms total]
- Specific [83ms, 10672ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [83ms split, 10626ms total]
- Specific [881ms, 10589ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [881ms split, 10543ms total]
- Specific [103ms, 9708ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [103ms split, 9662ms total]
- Specific [429ms, 9605ms] 6. Generating move tables. [429ms split, 9559ms total]
- Specific [5208ms, 9176ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [5208ms split, 9130ms total]
- Specific [2841ms, 3968ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [2841ms split, 3922ms total]
- Specific [1035ms, 1127ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [1035ms split, 1081ms total]
- Specific [45ms, 92ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [45ms split, 46ms total]
- Specific [47ms, 47ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [1ms split, 1ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [775ms, 22596ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [134ms, 631ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [171ms, 497ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [139ms, 326ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [144ms, 187ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 43ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [455ms, 21821ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [80ms, 371ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [82ms, 291ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [79ms, 209ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [89ms, 130ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [41ms, 41ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [533ms, 21366ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [94ms, 432ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [97ms, 338ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [100ms, 241ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [101ms, 141ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 40ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [582ms, 20833ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [173ms, 404ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [190ms, 231ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [41ms, 41ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [459ms, 20251ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [133ms, 324ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [149ms, 191ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [41ms, 42ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [555ms, 19792ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [102ms, 448ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [99ms, 346ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [101ms, 247ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [107ms, 146ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 39ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [1ms, 1ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [496ms, 19237ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [79ms, 409ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [83ms, 330ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [86ms, 247ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [119ms, 161ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [42ms, 42ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [18293ms, 18741ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [1169ms, 13078ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [5957ms, 11909ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2032ms, 5952ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2403ms, 3920ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [40ms, 1517ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 1477ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [378ms, 1439ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [275ms, 1061ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [40ms, 786ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [56ms, 746ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [60ms, 690ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [41ms, 630ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [53ms, 589ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [118ms, 536ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [129ms, 418ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [53ms, 289ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [72ms, 236ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [75ms, 164ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [36ms, 89ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [53ms, 53ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [444ms, 448ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [58ms, 376ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [60ms, 318ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [58ms, 258ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [77ms, 200ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [123ms, 123ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [4ms, 4ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2



Chromium 15 (really faster) : 


Spoiler



Benchmark Results:

Done!

- Benchmark v2 (November 28, 2011)
- Using direct constructors
- General [5223ms, 26277ms] Done scrambling all events.
- Specific [94ms, 4013ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [943ms, 3919ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [2740ms, 2976ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [217ms, 236ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [13541ms, 21054ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Specific [167ms, 10105ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [61ms, 9938ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [1029ms, 9877ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [2368ms, 8848ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [14ms, 6480ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [3199ms, 6466ms] 14. Done initializing Square-1 Solver. [3199ms split, 6449ms total]
- Specific [192ms, 3267ms] 13. Edges distance prune table... [191ms split, 3250ms total]
- Specific [16ms, 3075ms] 12. Corners distance prune table... [17ms split, 3059ms total]
- Specific [17ms, 3059ms] 11. Generating prune tables. [17ms split, 3042ms total]
- Specific [356ms, 3042ms] 10. Edges combination move table... [356ms split, 3025ms total]
- Specific [17ms, 2686ms] 9. Edges permutation move table... [16ms split, 2669ms total]
- Specific [264ms, 2669ms] 8. Corner combination move table... [264ms split, 2653ms total]
- Specific [14ms, 2405ms] 7. Corner permutation move table... [15ms split, 2389ms total]
- Specific [106ms, 2391ms] 6. Generating move tables. [106ms split, 2374ms total]
- Specific [1265ms, 2285ms] 5. Shape Table Depth: 15/20 [1264ms split, 2268ms total]
- Specific [716ms, 1020ms] 4. Shape Table Depth: 12/20 [717ms split, 1004ms total]
- Specific [267ms, 304ms] 3. Shape Table Depth: 10/20 [267ms split, 287ms total]
- Specific [16ms, 37ms] 2. Generating shape tables. [16ms split, 20ms total]
- Specific [21ms, 21ms] 1. Initializing Square-1 Solver. [4ms split, 4ms total]
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Square-1 scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [434ms, 7513ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Specific [91ms, 361ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [70ms, 270ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [78ms, 200ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [100ms, 122ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [22ms, 22ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Megaminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [252ms, 7079ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Specific [35ms, 208ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 173ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [48ms, 135ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [68ms, 87ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Pyraminx scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [336ms, 6827ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Specific [49ms, 284ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [50ms, 235ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [47ms, 185ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [119ms, 138ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [19ms, 19ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Clock scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [352ms, 6491ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Specific [118ms, 256ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [120ms, 138ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [18ms, 18ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 7x7 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [269ms, 6139ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Specific [73ms, 193ms] Generating scramble #3 of 3.
- Specific [103ms, 120ms] Generating scramble #2 of 3.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 3.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 6x6 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [300ms, 5870ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Specific [50ms, 245ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [53ms, 195ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [52ms, 142ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [73ms, 90ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 5x5 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [222ms, 5570ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Specific [40ms, 183ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [39ms, 143ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [38ms, 104ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [49ms, 66ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [17ms, 17ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 4x4 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [5109ms, 5348ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Specific [224ms, 3573ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [1337ms, 3349ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [523ms, 2012ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [808ms, 1489ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [13ms, 681ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [15ms, 668ms] Done initializing 3x3x3.
- Specific [163ms, 653ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [90ms, 490ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 400ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 386ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [16ms, 373ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 357ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [10ms, 343ms] Initializing 3x3x3 prune tables.
- Specific [104ms, 333ms] Prune table initialization: Step 6 of 6.
- Specific [118ms, 229ms] Prune table initialization: Step 5 of 6.
- Specific [19ms, 111ms] Prune table initialization: Step 4 of 6.
- Specific [28ms, 92ms] Prune table initialization: Step 3 of 6.
- Specific [37ms, 64ms] Prune table initialization: Step 2 of 6.
- Specific [13ms, 27ms] Prune table initialization: Step 1 of 6.
- Specific [14ms, 14ms] Initializing 3x3x3 transition tables.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing Rubik's Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [232ms, 239ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Specific [24ms, 202ms] Generating scramble #5 of 5.
- Specific [16ms, 178ms] Generating scramble #4 of 5.
- Specific [26ms, 162ms] Generating scramble #3 of 5.
- Specific [76ms, 136ms] Generating scramble #2 of 5.
- Specific [60ms, 60ms] Generating scramble #1 of 5.
- Specific [0ms, 0ms] Initializing 2x2 Cube scrambler (only needs to be done once).
- General [7ms, 7ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2


Very nice work !


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 30, 2011)

I just did this again with a LOT faster results. Like, a sixth of my previous time.
Note: Skype is also running.

Vista, 2.00GHz, 2GB RAM, Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark In Progress:

- General [14923ms, 22725ms] 

Done generating all scrambles for all rounds.

- Detail [740ms, 15625ms, 22725ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round. 1 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [2614ms, 14885ms, 21985ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round. 2 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [267ms, 12271ms, 19371ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round. 3 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [126ms, 12004ms, 19104ms] Generated sq1 scramble #5 for some round. 4 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [431ms, 11878ms, 18978ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round. 5 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [1839ms, 11447ms, 18547ms] Generated sq1 scramble #4 for some round. 6 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [195ms, 9608ms, 16708ms] Generated sq1 scramble #3 for some round. 7 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [61ms, 9413ms, 16513ms] Generated sq1 scramble #2 for some round. 8 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [147ms, 9352ms, 16452ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round. 9 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [576ms, 9205ms, 16305ms] Generated sq1 scramble #1 for some round. 10 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [1264ms, 8629ms, 15729ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round. 11 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [2225ms, 7365ms, 14465ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round. 12 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [738ms, 5140ms, 12240ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round. 13 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [4402ms, 4402ms, 11502ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round. 14 scrambles still remaining overall.
- General [703ms, 7802ms] Done creating all rounds. 14 scrambles still need to be filled in.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 7100ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [607ms, 7099ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 6493ms] Square-1 scrambler already initialized.
- General [1156ms, 6492ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Detail [250ms, 995ms, 6331ms] Generated minx scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [31ms, 745ms, 6081ms] Generated minx scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [156ms, 714ms, 6050ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [130ms, 558ms, 5894ms] Generated minx scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [246ms, 428ms, 5764ms] Generated minx scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [21ms, 182ms, 5518ms] Generated minx scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [73ms, 161ms, 5497ms] Generated pyram scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [88ms, 88ms, 5424ms] Generated pyram scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 5336ms] Megaminx scrambler already initialized.
- General [446ms, 5336ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Detail [83ms, 358ms, 5249ms] Generated pyram scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [71ms, 275ms, 5166ms] Generated pyram scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [201ms, 204ms, 5095ms] Generated pyram scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [3ms, 3ms, 4894ms] Generated clock scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 4891ms] Pyraminx scrambler already initialized.
- General [603ms, 4890ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Detail [118ms, 460ms, 4747ms] Generated clock scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [59ms, 342ms, 4629ms] Generated clock scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [127ms, 283ms, 4570ms] Generated clock scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [156ms, 156ms, 4443ms] Generated clock scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 4287ms] Rubik's Clock scrambler already initialized.
- General [615ms, 4287ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Detail [151ms, 477ms, 4150ms] Generated 777 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [199ms, 326ms, 3999ms] Generated 777 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [127ms, 127ms, 3800ms] Generated 777 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 3673ms] 7x7 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [542ms, 3672ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Detail [140ms, 459ms, 3589ms] Generated 666 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [188ms, 319ms, 3449ms] Generated 666 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [130ms, 131ms, 3261ms] Generated 666 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [1ms, 1ms, 3131ms] 6x6 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [960ms, 3130ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Detail [115ms, 899ms, 3069ms] Generated 555 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [120ms, 784ms, 2954ms] Generated 555 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [121ms, 664ms, 2834ms] Generated 555 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [296ms, 543ms, 2713ms] Generated 555 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [247ms, 247ms, 2417ms] Generated 555 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 2170ms] 5x5 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [1125ms, 2170ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Detail [240ms, 1047ms, 2092ms] Generated 444 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [188ms, 807ms, 1852ms] Generated 444 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [234ms, 619ms, 1664ms] Generated 444 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [206ms, 385ms, 1430ms] Generated 444 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [178ms, 179ms, 1224ms] Generated 444 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [1ms, 1ms, 1046ms] 4x4 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [593ms, 1045ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Detail [3ms, 3ms, 456ms] Generated 222 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 453ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [450ms, 452ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Detail [43ms, 326ms, 329ms] Generated 222 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [20ms, 283ms, 286ms] Generated 222 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [26ms, 263ms, 266ms] Generated 222 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [180ms, 237ms, 240ms] Generated 222 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [57ms, 57ms, 60ms] 2x2 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [2ms, 2ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2

Benchmark Settings:
- Web Workers: yes
- Benchmark version: 3 (November 29, 2011)



Jason Nguyen also did this.
Windows 7 Home Premium, 2.1GHz, 4GB RAM, Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark In Progress:

- General [10831ms, 17972ms] 

Done generating all scrambles for all rounds.

- Detail [2821ms, 11079ms, 17971ms] Generated sq1 scramble #5 for some round. 1 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [130ms, 8258ms, 15150ms] Generated sq1 scramble #4 for some round. 2 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [764ms, 8128ms, 15020ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round. 3 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [631ms, 7364ms, 14256ms] Generated sq1 scramble #3 for some round. 4 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [377ms, 6733ms, 13625ms] Generated sq1 scramble #2 for some round. 5 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [259ms, 6356ms, 13248ms] Generated sq1 scramble #1 for some round. 6 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [721ms, 6097ms, 12989ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round. 7 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [1243ms, 5376ms, 12268ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round. 8 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [671ms, 4133ms, 11025ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round. 9 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [2851ms, 3462ms, 10354ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round. 10 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [292ms, 611ms, 7503ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round. 11 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [319ms, 319ms, 7211ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round. 12 scrambles still remaining overall.
- General [250ms, 7141ms] Done creating all rounds. 12 scrambles still need to be filled in.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 6892ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [244ms, 6891ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 6648ms] Square-1 scrambler already initialized.
- General [972ms, 6647ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Detail [185ms, 862ms, 6538ms] Generated minx scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [185ms, 677ms, 6353ms] Generated minx scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [39ms, 492ms, 6168ms] Generated minx scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [165ms, 453ms, 6129ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [184ms, 288ms, 5964ms] Generated minx scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [99ms, 104ms, 5780ms] Generated minx scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [5ms, 5ms, 5681ms] Generated pyram scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 5676ms] Megaminx scrambler already initialized.
- General [436ms, 5675ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Detail [76ms, 364ms, 5604ms] Generated pyram scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [94ms, 288ms, 5528ms] Generated pyram scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [107ms, 194ms, 5434ms] Generated pyram scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [87ms, 87ms, 5327ms] Generated pyram scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 5240ms] Pyraminx scrambler already initialized.
- General [760ms, 5239ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Detail [69ms, 715ms, 5194ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [120ms, 646ms, 5125ms] Generated clock scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [117ms, 526ms, 5005ms] Generated clock scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [141ms, 409ms, 4888ms] Generated clock scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [124ms, 268ms, 4747ms] Generated clock scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [136ms, 144ms, 4623ms] Generated clock scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [8ms, 8ms, 4487ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 4479ms] Rubik's Clock scrambler already initialized.
- General [1004ms, 4479ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Detail [212ms, 849ms, 4324ms] Generated 777 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [260ms, 637ms, 4112ms] Generated 777 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [368ms, 377ms, 3852ms] Generated 777 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [8ms, 9ms, 3484ms] Generated 666 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [1ms, 1ms, 3476ms] 7x7 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [674ms, 3475ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Detail [245ms, 462ms, 3263ms] Generated 666 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [208ms, 217ms, 3018ms] Generated 666 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [7ms, 9ms, 2810ms] Generated 555 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [2ms, 2ms, 2803ms] 6x6 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [932ms, 2801ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Detail [148ms, 777ms, 2647ms] Generated 555 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [243ms, 629ms, 2499ms] Generated 555 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [261ms, 386ms, 2256ms] Generated 555 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [125ms, 125ms, 1995ms] Generated 555 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 1870ms] 5x5 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [758ms, 1869ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Detail [126ms, 693ms, 1805ms] Generated 444 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [129ms, 567ms, 1679ms] Generated 444 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [133ms, 438ms, 1550ms] Generated 444 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [155ms, 305ms, 1417ms] Generated 444 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [149ms, 150ms, 1262ms] Generated 444 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [1ms, 1ms, 1113ms] 4x4 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [624ms, 1111ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Detail [32ms, 183ms, 671ms] Generated 222 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [28ms, 151ms, 639ms] Generated 222 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [54ms, 123ms, 611ms] Generated 222 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [66ms, 69ms, 557ms] Generated 222 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [3ms, 3ms, 491ms] Generated 222 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [0ms, 0ms, 488ms] Rubik's Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [476ms, 487ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Detail [110ms, 110ms, 123ms] 2x2 Cube scrambler already initialized.
- General [11ms, 11ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2

Benchmark Settings:
- Web Workers: yes
- Benchmark version: 3 (November 29, 2011)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 7, 2011)

The second scramble for square-1 never came up.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> The second scramble for square-1 never came up.


Yeah, the second one in the benchmark takes a while. Could you post the (partial) benchmark log in a spoiler here?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2011)

The 3x3x3 scrambler is now blazing fast, thanks to some Java code by Shuang Chen that compiles to really fast Javascript using GWT.

In Google Chrome, initialization takes about 3 seconds for me, and then the scrambler can generate about 30 scrambles per second (each at most 21 moves). Try it here: http://www.cubing.net/mark2/

The code is very complicated, so let me know if it isn't generating 3x3x3 scramblers for you.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 12, 2011)

any way you can make the images that are generated able to be highlighted and copied and pasted?


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 12, 2011)

Windows Vista, 2.16 Ghz, 4 GB

Chrome 15


Spoiler



Benchmark In Progress:

- Detail [10363ms, 11360ms, 24234ms] Generated sq1 scramble #1 for some round. 5 scrambles still remaining overall.
- Detail [240ms, 997ms, 13871ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round. 6 scrambles still remaining overall.
- General [994ms, 13864ms] Done creating all rounds. 6 scrambles still need to be filled in.
- Detail [205ms, 757ms, 13631ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [220ms, 552ms, 13426ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [191ms, 332ms, 13206ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [141ms, 141ms, 13015ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [352ms, 12870ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- General [1750ms, 12518ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Detail [335ms, 1443ms, 12214ms] Generated minx scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [325ms, 1108ms, 11879ms] Generated minx scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [336ms, 783ms, 11554ms] Generated minx scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [344ms, 447ms, 11218ms] Generated minx scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [103ms, 103ms, 10874ms] Generated minx scramble #1 for some round.
- General [733ms, 10768ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Detail [130ms, 630ms, 10668ms] Generated pyram scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [127ms, 500ms, 10538ms] Generated pyram scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [140ms, 373ms, 10411ms] Generated pyram scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [127ms, 233ms, 10271ms] Generated pyram scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [106ms, 106ms, 10144ms] Generated pyram scramble #1 for some round.
- General [1662ms, 10035ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Detail [303ms, 1385ms, 9760ms] Generated clock scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [310ms, 1082ms, 9457ms] Generated clock scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [319ms, 772ms, 9147ms] Generated clock scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [348ms, 453ms, 8828ms] Generated clock scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [105ms, 105ms, 8480ms] Generated clock scramble #1 for some round.
- General [1850ms, 8373ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Detail [585ms, 1298ms, 7823ms] Generated 777 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [597ms, 713ms, 7238ms] Generated 777 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [116ms, 116ms, 6641ms] Generated 777 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [1679ms, 6523ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Detail [441ms, 1262ms, 6108ms] Generated 666 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [456ms, 821ms, 5667ms] Generated 666 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [361ms, 365ms, 5211ms] Generated 666 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [4ms, 4ms, 4850ms] Generated 555 scramble #5 for some round.
- General [2071ms, 4844ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Detail [316ms, 1710ms, 4488ms] Generated 555 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [149ms, 1394ms, 4172ms] Generated 555 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [103ms, 1245ms, 4023ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [104ms, 1142ms, 3920ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [105ms, 1038ms, 3816ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [116ms, 933ms, 3711ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [271ms, 817ms, 3595ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [444ms, 546ms, 3324ms] Generated 555 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [102ms, 102ms, 2880ms] Generated 555 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [1711ms, 2773ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Detail [321ms, 1422ms, 2488ms] Generated 444 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [355ms, 1101ms, 2167ms] Generated 444 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [311ms, 746ms, 1812ms] Generated 444 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [318ms, 435ms, 1501ms] Generated 444 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [117ms, 117ms, 1183ms] Generated 444 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [347ms, 1062ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Detail [4ms, 4ms, 721ms] Generated 222 scramble #5 for some round.
- General [662ms, 715ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Detail [91ms, 529ms, 587ms] Generated 222 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [113ms, 438ms, 496ms] Generated 222 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [82ms, 325ms, 383ms] Generated 222 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [243ms, 243ms, 301ms] Generated 222 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [53ms, 53ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2

Benchmark Settings:
- Web Workers: yes
- Benchmark version: 4 (November 29, 2011)



Safari 5.1.1



Spoiler



Benchmark In Progress:

- General [395ms, 3753ms] Done creating all rounds. 5 scrambles still need to be filled in.
- Detail [139ms, 359ms, 3717ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [45ms, 220ms, 3578ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [90ms, 175ms, 3533ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [36ms, 85ms, 3443ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [49ms, 49ms, 3407ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [67ms, 3358ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3 Again
- General [525ms, 3291ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Square-1: Round Square-1
- Detail [101ms, 429ms, 3195ms] Generated minx scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [101ms, 328ms, 3094ms] Generated minx scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [102ms, 227ms, 2993ms] Generated minx scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [117ms, 125ms, 2891ms] Generated minx scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [8ms, 8ms, 2774ms] Generated minx scramble #1 for some round.
- General [612ms, 2766ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Megaminx: Round Megaminx
- Detail [25ms, 555ms, 2709ms] Generated pyram scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [24ms, 530ms, 2684ms] Generated 333 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [74ms, 506ms, 2660ms] Generated pyram scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [33ms, 432ms, 2586ms] Generated pyram scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [98ms, 399ms, 2553ms] Generated 333 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [22ms, 301ms, 2455ms] Generated 333 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [103ms, 279ms, 2433ms] Generated pyram scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [23ms, 176ms, 2330ms] Generated 333 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [80ms, 153ms, 2307ms] Generated 333 scramble #1 for some round.
- Detail [73ms, 73ms, 2227ms] Generated pyram scramble #1 for some round.
- General [218ms, 2154ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Pyraminx: Round Pyraminx
- Detail [42ms, 177ms, 2113ms] Generated clock scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [47ms, 135ms, 2071ms] Generated clock scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [40ms, 88ms, 2024ms] Generated clock scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [38ms, 48ms, 1984ms] Generated clock scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [10ms, 10ms, 1946ms] Generated clock scramble #1 for some round.
- General [473ms, 1936ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Clock: Round Clock
- Detail [149ms, 320ms, 1783ms] Generated 777 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [125ms, 171ms, 1634ms] Generated 777 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [46ms, 46ms, 1509ms] Generated 777 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [269ms, 1463ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 7x7 Cube: Round 7x7x7
- Detail [81ms, 183ms, 1377ms] Generated 666 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [91ms, 102ms, 1296ms] Generated 666 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [11ms, 11ms, 1205ms] Generated 666 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [528ms, 1194ms] Generating 3 scrambles for 6x6 Cube: Round 6x6x6
- Detail [85ms, 438ms, 1104ms] Generated 555 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [84ms, 353ms, 1019ms] Generated 555 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [123ms, 269ms, 935ms] Generated 555 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [101ms, 146ms, 812ms] Generated 555 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [45ms, 45ms, 711ms] Generated 555 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [183ms, 666ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 5x5 Cube: Round 5x5x5
- Detail [29ms, 155ms, 638ms] Generated 444 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [31ms, 126ms, 609ms] Generated 444 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [47ms, 95ms, 578ms] Generated 444 scramble #3 for some round.
- Detail [36ms, 48ms, 531ms] Generated 444 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [12ms, 12ms, 495ms] Generated 444 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [113ms, 483ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 4x4 Cube: Round 4x4x4
- Detail [10ms, 26ms, 396ms] Generated 222 scramble #5 for some round.
- Detail [9ms, 16ms, 386ms] Generated 222 scramble #4 for some round.
- Detail [7ms, 7ms, 377ms] Generated 222 scramble #3 for some round.
- General [367ms, 370ms] Generating 5 scrambles for Rubik's Cube: Round 3x3x3
- Detail [48ms, 283ms, 286ms] Generated 222 scramble #2 for some round.
- Detail [235ms, 235ms, 238ms] Generated 222 scramble #1 for some round.
- General [3ms, 3ms] Generating 5 scrambles for 2x2 Cube: Round 2x2x2

Benchmark Settings:
- Web Workers: yes
- Benchmark version: 4 (November 29, 2011)



Does not work with:
Mozilla Firefox 3.6.14
Internet Explorer 9.0


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> any way you can make the images that are generated able to be highlighted and copied and pasted?


It's SVG, so I'd probably have to fiddle with the settings to make it possible. Noted.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2012)

Mark 2 finally has a version number. Version 0.0, woohoo!

If you're curious about the current source code, you can get it here (there's a zip file download).

http://www.cubing.net/mark2/ normally contains the stable development version.
http://www.cubing.net/mark2-test/ is my testing ground for new features, but it might be broken at any moment.
http://www.cubing.net/sq1/ hosts a version of the official Square-1 scrambler.
http://www.cubing.net/mark2-fedora/ helps you scramble your hats.


I've finally tied up a lot of the important loose ends in v0.0, and I think Mark 2 is at a place where it can be used in practice. A lot of things can still be improved, though.

If there's anything important you'd like to see, please make sure it's not already listed as an issue and then let me know what you think I should add/change.

Mark 2 is likely to become an official WCA scrambler, so feel free to be critical about anything that could make it better to use.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2012)

So far, I don't see any bugs, and it looks great. Plan to use this at the meetup next weekend for the unofficial comp.

Edit: Maybe the text shouldn't be so big. Think about it, someone across the room could probably read those scrambles (for 2x2 and 3x3).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Edit: Maybe the text shouldn't be so big. Think about it, someone across the room could probably read those scrambles (for 2x2 and 3x3).



That's a good point, and I wasn't sure what to do about that, so I kept the scrambles as large as possible for now. I've filed an issue for it, though.
The WRC has has a topic about scramble visibility, but I should think about it some more regarding Mark 2.


----------



## Carson (Jan 8, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> That's a good point, and I wasn't sure what to do about that, so I kept the scrambles as large as possible for now. I've filed an issue for it, though.
> The WRC has has a topic about scramble visibility, but I should think about it some more regarding Mark 2.



Just a random thought... if the text were lightened to a dark shade of grey, it would be slightly less visible from a distance.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 8, 2012)

You should probably make it generate 25/30 scrambles for 3x3 multiBLD instead of just 20.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright, I've gone ahead and limited the maximum scramble text size to something... not so huge. (120%)



Carson said:


> Just a random thought... if the text were lightened to a dark shade of grey, it would be slightly less visible from a distance.


Tried this, and I don't like how it looks. I'm also not convinced this will be very useful.



ben1996123 said:


> You should probably make it generate 25/30 scrambles for 3x3 multiBLD instead of just 20.


The main problem with multi BLD is that it's hard to fit all the scrambles on a page, and a scrambles set is not as nice if it spans multiple pages. The number of scrambles can be set to anything, but the number of scrambles that print on a single page depend on the browser and the page zoom level.

It's easy to change the amount, so I've been assuming that the organizer will remember to increase the bound if someone like Zane is coming. There have been very few attempts over 20 cubes. However, I've decreased the drawing size to fit 28 (the new default) on a page. This means that organizers should be able to select rounds without worrying about the number of scrambles, at least for a while.


----------

